# Check out the players on Yugoslavia!!!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Look at the NBA players that Yugoslavia has on their team in the Basketball World Championships...
Vlade Divac
Predrag Drobnjak
Vladimir Radmanovic
Marco Jaric
Predrag Stojakovic

They could have this starting lineup...
C: Divac
PF: Drobnjak
SF: Radmanovic
SG: Stojakovic
PG: Jaric

Does anyone know their starting lineup?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

from the info i've gathered divac and radmanovic are not on the national team. I might be wrong but I got this roster from a site. It said " 2001 European Championship Team Roster, Last FIBA Competition: 2001 European Championship, 
Zone Champions and it shows this roster for the competition in indianapolis.

No Name Age City of Birth Position

4 BODIROGA, Dejan 28 Zrenjanin, YUG F 
5 PETROVIC, Veselin 24 Sarajevo, BIH G 
6 OBRADOVIC, Sasa 32 Belgrade, YUG G 
7 RAKOCEVIC, Igor 23 Belgrade, YUG G 
8 STOJAKOVIC(KINIS), Predrag 24 Slavoska Pozega, CRO F 
9 SCEPANOVIC, Vlado 26 Kolasin, YUG G 
10 JARIC, Marko (Giarits-Lats 23 Belgrade, YUG G 
11 DROBNJAK, Predrag 26 Bijelo Polje, YUG C 
12 TARLAC, Dragan 28 Novi Sad, YUG C 
13 MILOJEVIC, Dejan 24 Belgrade, YUG F 
14 TOMASEVIC, Dejan 28 Belgrade, YUG C 
15 GUROVIC (MALATRAS), Milan 26 Novi Sad, YUG F


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>untitled</b>!
> from the info i've gathered divac and radmanovic are not on the national team. I might be wrong but I got this roster from a site. It said " 2001 European Championship Team Roster, Last FIBA Competition: 2001 European Championship,
> Zone Champions and it shows this roster for the competition in indianapolis.
> 
> ...


USA would kill that team...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

An impressive line-up...
But Like most of the Euro Teams they lack size and the physical aggression to clear out the middle, I think this team can shoot lights out, but how far can the perimeter game carry them?? Not far at all especially against the US......Team US will Dominate the competition again and again.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

I honestly think they might be the team that the US face in the finals. That lineup if it stays as is, is already quite impressive, but obviously the USA would dominate. The only other team who *MIGHT* make a little noise might be Spain but even that may be a longshot. If you look at the teams which ones do you even think have a chance!? 

*Africa* 
Angola
Algeria

*Americas*
Argentina 
Brazil
Canada
Puerto Rico
USA
Venezuela 

*Asia*
China
Lebanon

*Europe*
Germany 
Spain
Turkey 
Yugoslavia
Russia

*Oceania*
New Zealand

I don't know, nothing too impressive


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

You guys underrate Tomacevic and Bodiroga. A lineup of:
PG Marko Jaric
SG Predrag Stojakovic
SF Dejen Bodiroga
PF Dejen Tomacevic
C Vlade Divac

is pretty good and could easily dominate the EC if it were an NBA team.


----------



## Smac (Aug 6, 2002)

While I think that the US will win the championship (over Yugo slavia in the final game), I seriously doubt that we'll dominate like we used to. Doesn't anyone remember that the US almost lost to Lithuania in the 2000 Olympics with a team that was at least as good, if not better, than this year's team. I don't think that an upset is too far out of the realm of possibility. BTW, I thought that I read somewhere that Divac was playing, but i'm not sure.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Smac</b>!
> While I think that the US will win the championship (over Yugo slavia in the final game), I seriously doubt that we'll dominate like we used to. Doesn't anyone remember that the US almost lost to Lithuania in the 2000 Olympics with a team that was at least as good, if not better, than this year's team. I don't think that an upset is too far out of the realm of possibility. BTW, I thought that I read somewhere that Divac was playing, but i'm not sure.


the 2000 team imo was much better than the team they are putting out this time. USA will have some competition but should remain on top. It would be a shock if they came up short and possibly lost a game.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

The USA will beat anybody who they play. The US's backups are better than Yugoslavias starters.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>g-dog-rice</b>!
> The USA will beat anybody who they play. The US's backups are better than Yugoslavias starters.



thats your opinion. in a game situation it is a completely different story. i mean the lithuanian team had nobody worth actually mentioning yet they battled it out with the us. you never know what can happen. that team also had a better core of players, so we can only wait and see what happens


----------



## Smac (Aug 6, 2002)

> The USA will beat anybody who they play. The US's backups are better than Yugoslavias starters.


c'mon man, let's be realistic. the US is a better team, but not that much better. peja's a better player than at least half the guys on the US team. divac is better than any center on the US team (b/c wallace and o'neal aren't really true centers).


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> You guys underrate Tomacevic and Bodiroga. A lineup of:
> PG Marko Jaric
> SG Predrag Stojakovic
> ...


I agree with you that all five are very good, but they would need at least a couple of years to be successful with the up-tempo style of playing in the NBA.

Anyway, I think USA will win because they play at home. This year US Team is the weakest ever since NBA players take part. If they were playing overseas, they could easily lose a game.

All of you should remember that a US Team featuring Andre Miller, Baron Davis, Kenyon Martin, Jermaine O'Neal, Shawn Marion, Wally Szczerbiak, Jason Terry, Mike Miller, Rashard Lewis among others, needed an OVERTIME to beat Brazil during the Goodwill Games in the summer of 2001.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally post by Genjuro
> All of you should remember that a US Team featuring Andre Miller, Baron Davis, Kenyon Martin, Jermaine O'Neal, Shawn Marion, Wally Szczerbiak, Jason Terry, Mike Miller, Rashard Lewis among others, needed an OVERTIME to beat Brazil during the Goodwill Games in the summer of 2001.


I remember this game. I almost die watching it. We almost win this one, I think you will be surprised with our team again (Brazil), we have good young talents, wait and see.


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>untitled</b>!
> from the info i've gathered divac and radmanovic are not on the national team. I might be wrong but I got this roster from a site. It said " 2001 European Championship Team Roster, Last FIBA Competition: 2001 European Championship,
> Zone Champions and it shows this roster for the competition in indianapolis.
> 
> ...



I think that´s the last summer yugoslavian roster. 

Divac and Radmanovic are in the roster for World Championships.

Recently (Aug 17) Yugoslavia NT won the Braunschweig Supercup playing with more than 12 players.


The scorers:

Yugoslavia vs. Germany (88-87):
Bodiroga 15, 
Radmanovic 1, 
Rakocevic 16, 
Stojakovic 26, 
Scepanovic 2, 
Jaric 7, 
Divac 7, 
Tomasevic 14

Yugoslavia vs. Lithuania (87-58):
Bodiroga 14, 
Radmanovic 2, 
Smiljanic 5, 
Rakocevic 11, 
Stojakovic 20, 
Jaric 9, 
Drobnjak 6, 
Divac 6, 
Cabarkapa, 
Tomasevic 10, 
Koturovic 4 

Yugoslavia vs. New Zealand (79-81):
Bodiroga 8, 
Radmanovic 8, 
Smiljanic 3, 
Rakocevic 6, 
Stojakovic 11, 
Scepanovic 6, 
Jaric 10, 
Drobnjak, 
Vujanic 2, 
Tomasevic 8, 
Koturovic 12, 
Cabarkapa 5.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

:upset: 
there's no way the US bench will kill the Yougoslavian team !!!. Remember that your team is made out of a country of more than 200 millions people !!!!. Try to be honest and recongnize the YU talent !!. they would destroy maybe 48 out of your 52 states. So you are really stupid to bekieve that a team made of second hand NBA starters can beat YU or even lesser known Euro countries. 

Sometimes the USA first-mind is blinding.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> :upset:
> there's no way the US bench will kill the Yougoslavian team !!!. Remember that your team is made out of a country of more than 200 millions people !!!!. Try to be honest and recongnize the YU talent !!. they would destroy maybe 48 out of your 52 states. So you are really stupid to bekieve that a team made of second hand NBA starters can beat YU or even lesser known Euro countries.
> 
> Sometimes the USA first-mind is blinding.


Agreed... although I don't think the US will be beaten on their home court


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> :upset:
> there's no way the US bench will kill the Yougoslavian team !!!. Remember that your team is made out of a country of more than 200 millions people !!!!. Try to be honest and recongnize the YU talent !!. they would destroy maybe 48 out of your 52 states. So you are really stupid to bekieve that a team made of second hand NBA starters can beat YU or even lesser known Euro countries.
> 
> Sometimes the USA first-mind is blinding.


I'm not quite sure what you're saying, but anyway just remember that we're not sending our best team. All we would have to do is send Shaq, Kobe, Kidd, Webber and T-Mac and we would crush anybody.


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

IMO - This is probably one of the weakest US Teams ever selected, But they're young and big upfront, that alone should turn out any compettition in the way, BUT....I will also predict the other teams in the games, to make a serious threat or even pull an upset.


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> 
> 
> just remember that we're not sending our best team. All we would have to do is send Shaq, Kobe, Kidd, Webber and T-Mac and we would crush anybody.


Yes, but not so long ago USA won without them...

There is not excuse if USA lose World Championships again. If USA players are the best there is not better chance to show it to the world. Don´t forget Yugoslavia is the current World Champion...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Barkley: U.S. Loss 'a Matter of Time'*

I agree with Charles Barkley. He said it all.

If you wanna read the article here is it.
http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/wbc_barkley_020603.html


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

It's certainly not the best team coming from USA. I also believe that a national team made of All-stars can't be beaten.

But this team is also not a nightmare team: it's made of well-known players, most on the verge of stardom. 
So if YU beat them (which I believe is possible), don't try to sell us that it wasn't a top US team. This team would have a NBA ring next year. 

If YU beat them (15% of chances) it would mean a lot


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 21, 2002)

This USA team is very underrated, sure they dont have Shaq Kobe Iverson Garneet T-Mac or Duncan but they do have Pierce, J O'Neal, Baron Davis, Reggie Millers experience and leadership and lotsa more. This team could easily beat the best players from every other team combined by 50 points. Just face it, a team consisting of the NBAs worst 12th men would probaly blow out any of these other countries. There's noway Yugoslavia has a 15% chance of beating USA, maybe .15% but even that's a little high. And why do people go on about the talent in Europe now? Sure there's Dirk, Peja, and a few others but remember pretty much EVERY OTHER SUPERSTAR IS FROM THE US OF A! These countries are not even close in catching up to the USA, Europes best player ever (atleast in the NBA) Dirk wouldn't make the NBAs top 150 All-Time list. USA will dominate the world in hockey and soccer well before the world even comes close to dominating the USA in basketball.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> You guys underrate Tomacevic and Bodiroga. A lineup of:
> PG Marko Jaric
> SG Predrag Stojakovic
> ...


Yes, they are pretty good. But Germany almost beat them (87:88 after 2nd OT) and our only NBA player is Dirk. :yes:

Peja will play 3, because he's taller than Bodiroga.

PG Marko Jaric
SG Dejan Bodiroga
SF Predrag Stojakovic
PF Dejen Tomacevic
C Vlade Divac


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by Uncle Jesse
> USA will dominate the world in hockey and soccer well before the world even comes close to dominating the USA in basketball.


Ok..You think USA will dominate the world in soccer???
Sorry to disapoint you, but this is not gonna happen...In Brazil, Germany, Argentina and Italy the first thing a baby boy does is to kick a ball...Come on, be realistic...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 21, 2002)

I didnt say that, I simply used that sentence as an analogy as to how dominate the USA is in basketball.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

If you didn't want to mean that...sorry...
Can you say me if basketball in USA is the first, second or third sport?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 21, 2002)

I would say Football is the most watched sport in the USA by men, basketball is the most watched "real sport" by women (real sport means no figure skating or any of that crap). Anyways, the USA is more dominant at Basketball than Brazil is in soccer (football as you all call it :yes: ) and Canada is in Hockey. Afterall, the Word Cup before this one the best Brazilian Soccer players did not win it all, instead I believe France did. Now tell me when did the best USA players even come close to losign to another country in basketball? (BTW I said the best USA basketball players, which the 2001 Goodwill games did not consist of, there was no Sahq Duncan Kobe Garnet or T-Mac, that would be like Brazil playing without Pele, that Ronaldo guy and whoever else their best players are).


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Uncle Jesse</b>!
> USA will dominate the world in hockey and soccer well before the world even comes close to dominating the USA in basketball.


...The world is getting closer :yes: ... Doesn't the US-Soccer team has some very good players (DeMarcus Beasly and Landon Donovan) ? :grinning:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I think USA will be the best country in basketball for a long time, but they will loose ocasionaly in the next years...
Of course if Shaq, Kobe, T-Mac, Garnett, Duncan will dominate easily...But in future with all this foreing people coming to NBA the others countries will improve a lot.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Uncle Jesse</b>!
> Now tell me when did the best USA players even come close to losign to another country in basketball?


In the 2000 Olympic Games, Lithuania (hardly Europe's best team at the moment) lost by two points against the US, on a last second missed three pointer.

And you also said a team consisting of the NBA's worst 12th men would dominate any country. Yeah right... Are you sure you know what you are speaking of? How about trying to get some information on European basketball before writing such non-sense? The world does not begin in NY and end in LA you know...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 21, 2002)

if these Europen Leagues are so great then why do so many ex-NBA players who couldnt cut it as a teams 14th man go over there and become so successful and dominant?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Uncle Jesse</b>!
> if these Europen Leagues are so great then why do so many ex-NBA players who couldnt cut it as a teams 14th man go over there and become so successful and dominant?


What does it have to do with the topic we're discussing?  

Of course, European leagues are not as competitive than the NBA but the point of this thread was to compare the Yugosalvian and US NATIONAL TEAMS. 

And just to prove you wrong, the US did send a team of NBA 12th men (guys who were mostly playing in the CBA) for the 1998 World Championships and they finished third, with Yugoslavia winning the title.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> ...
> And just to prove you wrong, the US did send a team of NBA 12th men (guys who were mostly playing in the CBA) for the 1998 World Championships and they finished third, with Yugoslavia winning the title.


I think that's what it is. If the USA played with the All-NBA first team, they would dominate every World Championships and Olympics. But they don't. Look at the recent team: There is no one from the All-NBA first team and no one from the All-NBA second team. :no: 
It looks like the USA beating themselves.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes , but like you said, those players were CBA players, players who weren't even good enough to be NBA 12th men, yet they still finished thrid. There is a big difference between NBA 12th men and CBA players. Austin Croshere rarely plays for the Pacers, yet he would average 30 and 10 in the CBA and win MVP easily. USA is completely dominant in basketball. Send in Shaq, T-Mac, Kobe, Garnett, Kidd, Duncan, Pierce, J. O'Neal, Steve francis, Ray Allen, Baron Davis, Ben Wallace, Allen Iverson, and Chris Webber and they would beat Yugoslavia easily. I'd guess about 145-36. It's not even close people. You don't see me going on about how the USAs soccer team could beat a group of elementary school soccer players from Brazil. The USA owns the rest of the world in basketball, and why it may be getting a bit closer, they are still so far ahead that no team will challenge them in our lifetimes, and even if they did get beat it would be a complete fluke due to USAs overconfidence and not that they were beaten by a more talented team.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok...But you need to convince all this superstars to play for USA National Team...If you can't so USA is not this powerfull...

And I think Shaq, Duncan, Kobe and company don't want to represent their own country...


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Uncle Jesse</b>!
> Send in Shaq, T-Mac, Kobe, Garnett, Kidd, Duncan, Pierce, J. O'Neal, Steve francis, Ray Allen, Baron Davis, Ben Wallace, Allen Iverson, and Chris Webber and they would beat Yugoslavia easily. I'd guess about 145-36. It's not even close people. You don't see me going on about how the USAs soccer team could beat a group of elementary school soccer players from Brazil. The USA owns the rest of the world in basketball, and why it may be getting a bit closer, they are still so far ahead that no team will challenge them in our lifetimes, and even if they did get beat it would be a complete fluke due to USAs overconfidence and not that they were beaten by a more talented team.



Before you starting running your mouth off you should look at 1996 in Atlanta where Yugoslavia gave the U.S. a run for thier money up untill Divac fouled out. The above mention quote says we overestimate Yugoslavia while in the same paragraph he totally unrates Yugo team himself.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Uncle Jesse</b>!
> ...
> The USA owns the rest of the world in basketball, and why it may be getting a bit closer, they are still so far ahead that no team will challenge them in our lifetimes, and even if they did get beat it would be a complete fluke due to USAs overconfidence and not that they were beaten by a more talented team.


The rest of the world IS getting closer. Believe it! Just look:

_The present:_
USA - Kidd, Bryant, Garnett, Webber, O'Neal
RotW - Parker, Bodiroga, Stojakovic, Nowitzki, Divac

Who do you think would win this game? IMO likely the US. But now look at this:

_The future:_
USA - Telfair, Washington, Smith, Aldridge, Jefferson
RotW - Amagou, Sani, Milicic, Petro, Schortsianitis

Who would win now? You see, the world is getting closer, step by step. :yes:


----------



## Smac (Aug 6, 2002)

> The USA owns the rest of the world in basketball, and why it may be getting a bit closer, they are still so far ahead that no team will challenge them in our lifetimes, and even if they did get beat it would be a complete fluke due to USAs overconfidence and not that they were beaten by a more talented team.


uncle jesse- "no team will challenge in our lifetimes?" how old are you? 85? because i'm going to be around for at least another 50 years. another country will beat the US during that time, probably more than a couple of times. we almost lost two years ago to lithuania! and that was with a team of first and second team all-NBAers against a team with maybe one former NBA player. even though i'm an american, i hope that the US loses to Yugoslavia. i can't stand how arrogant our players and fans have become. although if we lost, i'm sure that uncle jesse and other USA-firsters would call it a fluke.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Maybe you didn't know it..., well, I'm sure you didn' know it, but a NBA team was beaten in 1978 in Israel playing against Maccabi Tel Aviv. And that team was.... the last NBA champion: Washington Bullets, featuring, among others, Wes Unseld and Elvin Hayes. You can have the story from ACB.com. Maybe some Israelian basketball fan can add something.

Of course, I think American basketball is far better than European, but the gap is closing, and a game is just a game. There is always one first time to lose.

And what I hate is to read the excuse that O'Neal, Bryant, Webber or Duncan weren't playing. If you don't want to lose, just play your better players.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well, you can think that United SofA do dominate basketaball for centuries to come, but don't forget that you lost in Munich against the Soviet Union.  

So it has already happened.

It's also sure that USA will never be a classic country in basketball. they'll be like Brazil in soccer, always at the top. But Brazil didn't win every Soccer World Cup


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Right now teams and players in Europe in general are getting better and better in all sports, but I'm specifically talking about Basketball. Over the years countries in Europe are providing more world class basketball talent and NBA talent as well. We have seen player numbers to the NBA increase drastically over the last 3 years, because teams are searching for that next Peja, Petrovic etc. 

As the teams around the world continue on improving I can see them de-throning the USA basketball team sometime in the Worlds. It may take a while, and I may get bashed, but there is a lot of talent out there. If the teams chemistry and overall ability to produce occurs, then they can take the USA in the Finals. It would be like watching one of the best Playoff games/All Star Games with defense. 

The Yugoslavian team is already very good, put that together with the decent French team as well as Croatia, Slovenia (is producing a lot of talent lately) and Turkey, you have some great teams already.


----------

